# Looking for smoth riding tire chain with good traction in ice and snow for AG Tires on a Kubota LX3310 emphasis on smooth riding!



## jeffrcarlson (8 mo ago)

My current chains leave me feeling like I just spent the day riding a bucking bronco when plowing our 1 mile long driveway if I go very fast at all. Looking for a chain for my Kubota LX 3310 with AG tires on it so aggressive tread that will ride as close to the same as without chains on.

I suffer from post concussion syndrome and can't tolerate much bouncing without bad headaches and feeling bad so I have to go extremely slow with my current chains.

Wondering what style you went with is it the diamond tread like these?






Farm Tractor Diamond Tire Chains | TireChains.com







tirechain.com


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, the Euro style studded chain will give you the best ride as well as the best traction.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Lou, 
Is there such thing as a good riding set of chains or just some that ride much less worse then others? LOL


----------



## jeffrcarlson (8 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Yes, the Euro style studded chain will give you the best ride as well as the best traction.
> View attachment 79498


Thanks For the response. I tried to PM you from another thread but as a new users was not allowed to.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

unsquidly said:


> Lou,
> Is there such thing as a good riding set of chains or just some that ride much less worse then others? LOL


Actually yes, with the referenced chains there is no bouncing or clunking.
I have gone down bare pavement and frozen dirt roads at 15 mph with those chains on and as slow as 1/2 mph the 
ride feel is just about the same as summer with bare rubber.
And the traction on frozen ground will exceed dry hard summer traction, I was never as surprised and impressed with a set of chains as when
I bought my first pair of those and just one run on my driveway with mine was enough for my brother to get three sets that winter for the farm.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

LouNY said:


> Actually yes, with the referenced chains there is no bouncing or clunking.
> I have gone down bare pavement and frozen dirt roads at 15 mph with those chains on and as slow as 1/2 mph the
> ride feel is just about the same as summer with bare rubber.
> And the traction on frozen ground will exceed dry hard summer traction, I was never as surprised and impressed with a set of chains as when
> I bought my first pair of those and just one run on my driveway with mine was enough for my brother to get three sets that winter for the farm.



Luckily enough, I have not ever lived in a place that I needed chains on a truck or tractor but I have always heard that they ride rough and tear up your equipment.....Looks like that is not the case anymore....


----------



## jeffrcarlson (8 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Actually yes, with the referenced chains there is no bouncing or clunking.
> I have gone down bare pavement and frozen dirt roads at 15 mph with those chains on and as slow as 1/2 mph the
> ride feel is just about the same as summer with bare rubber.
> And the traction on frozen ground will exceed dry hard summer traction, I was never as surprised and impressed with a set of chains as when
> I bought my first pair of those and just one run on my driveway with mine was enough for my brother to get three sets that winter for the farm.


Awesome my head will be very grateful next snow season!


----------

